# Impossible de lire les pdf avec Safari 6



## beR (31 Août 2012)

L'écran est noir lorsque je veux charger un pdf
Par contre je le lis sur mon iPad 

Sûrement un problème de préférences 
Qui peut me dire comment faire
Merci


----------



## otgl (31 Août 2012)

Est-ce que l'écran devient aussi noir lorsque tu télécharges un fichier d'un autre type, ou est-ce spécifique aux fichiers PDF?


----------



## subsole (1 Septembre 2012)

beR a dit:


> L'écran est noir lorsque je veux charger un pdf
> Par contre je le lis sur mon iPad
> 
> Sûrement un problème de préférences
> ...



Bonjour,
Vire le plug Adobe Reader.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (1 Septembre 2012)

subsole a dit:


> Vire le plug Adobe Reader.


Puis, si besoin, télécharge le nouveau plugin sur le site Adobe.

Tout au moins sous Mountain Lion = http://reviews.cnet.com/8301-13727_...ountain-lion/?part=rss&tag=feed&subj=MacFixIt


----------



## beR (1 Septembre 2012)

Je ne trouve pas le plug-in Abobe Reader
Je suis avec Montain Lion
Peux-tu m'indiquer où il se cache

J'ai également chargé le plug-in que tu m'as conseillé
Lorsque j'essaie d'installer le nouveau plut-in l'ordinateur me dit qu'il y est déjà ?
Merci


----------



## FrançoisMacG (1 Septembre 2012)

"AdobePDFViewNPAPI.plugin" et "AdobePDFView.plugin"

à rechercher dans  _Macintosh HD/Bibliothèque/Internet Plug-Ins_.



Une fois mis à la Corbeille (tu devras probablement t'_Authentifier_ = donner ton nom et ton mot de passe de compte admin), 
teste un PDF dans ton Safari avant d'installer le nouveau plugin.


----------



## beR (1 Septembre 2012)

Merci de ta reponse rapide, mais j'ai bien trouvé internet plug-in supprimé les éléments
J'ai toujours un écran noir

J'ai essayé de charger le plug-in que tu m'as indiqué, mais il ne veut pas l'installer:
"En raison d'une version supérieure à l'emplacement de l'installation" ?

Si tu en sais plus que moi, je suis preneur
Merci


----------



## otgl (1 Septembre 2012)

Au risque de me répéter, est-ce que le problème se présente avec des fichiers d'un autre type que PDF? Si oui, alors le problème n'a rien à voir avec PDF, et vient peut-être de Speed Download, auquel cas il faut supprimer le fichier:


```
/Bibliothèque/Internet Plug-Ins/SpeedDownload Browser Plugin.plug-in
```


----------



## FrançoisMacG (2 Septembre 2012)

Ou, si le problème est limité aux pdf :

- redémarrer le Mac
- télécharger le dernière version = http://get.adobe.com/fr/reader 
- et, si besoin, virer les _com.adobe.acrobatplist_ hors de _/var/db/receipts_


----------



## beR (2 Septembre 2012)

Merci à tous, je n'ai plus d'écran noir , et je transferts le pdf sur mon bureau que j'ouvrir alors avec acrobat
Ouf!


----------



## J.Leopard (13 Décembre 2012)

En tout cas, merci. mais je ne comprend pas, je viens de remettre le plug flash et redemarer la session et ça ne marche pas. car en allant sur le site de ma banque j'en ai besoin :s


----------



## FrançoisMacG (13 Décembre 2012)

Tu es sûr d'être dans le bon sujet ?

= tu discutais là : http://forums.macg.co/mac-os-x/pdf-ouverture-impossible-sur-navigateur-1206751.html


----------

